# Shrimp Compatibility



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently obtained three little shrimp. I initially thought they were ghost shrimp. However, after a day of having them at home, they got the little brown spots on them and now look like Amano shrimp. After talking to a guy at my LFS and telling him that I want a variety of shrimp in my tank, he says that the Amanos are not good to have. Anytime he has ever had Amanos in a tank with other shrimp, all the shrimp completely disappear except the Amanos (i.e. the Amanos are killing the rest or making them starve). I was simply wondering if anyone else has ever seen this behavior. I'd like to have a variety of different colored shrimp in the tank to liven it up a bit.

Thanks,

~Sam


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a site the might help.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Will ...nterbreed.html

:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't have any experience with it, but everything I've read says that amanos are compatible with nearly all species of freshwater shrimp. The only exception I've read about is the ghost shrimp, which has been known to prey on other shrimp that are ill or smaller than themselves.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you both. Markao, the link did not work for me. The ellipsis (...) is not supposed to be there I think.

Miss Vicky, I have heard similar things. Thanks.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry about that.This one should work.

Planet Inverts Home .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, Crayfish and more.

*old dude


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Sam,
In my honest opinion, the LFS person told you the wrong info about the Amano shrimp. We have kept them in the same tank with other compatible shrimp for long periods of time and never had a problem. 

They are usually larger than the other shrimp and are certainly "bold" when it comes to eating food that is dropped in, but not aggressive, etc.....that another shrimp wouldn't be able to feed.

Can you post a picture of what you think might be either a Ghost shrimp or Amano shrimp?


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't have them anymore, and somehow, never uploaded a picture I took of them. I may get them again in the future since they aren't afraid to be out and about, plus they do a great job cleaning.

Plus, in a 75g tank, shouldn't there be enough room (or surface area for algae to grow on) that they won't get in each other's way?

Thanks,

~Sam


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Sam,
I think you are correct about the size....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IME with some of the smaller shrimp (smaller than Amanos), the likelihood that if you have these shrimp in with fish the time they have is borrowed and potentially short-lived. People will say they have done it with no problem, but every fish has their own personality and you can't really feed them enough to where they won't leave the shrimp alone. The urge is instinctive and doesn't have to be related to them being hungry. I used to think otherwise about shrimp and smaller fish until I saw a female adult guppy with an adult size RCS in her mouth. After that it didn't take me long to figure out where my shrimp had been disappearing to.

In the long run you're better off with shrimp only tanks with most of the dwarf shrimp. Amanos may do well in most situations, although after I saw one of my Angels with a 1"+ sized Amano in its mouth I gave up totally on the idea of fish and shrimp living in some state of peaceful harmony.


----------

